# Miss USA



## Mr.Fitnah (May 16, 2010)

Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
Miss Fakih is of Lebanese ancestry and is the first Muslim to become Miss USA, as well as being the first lady from Michigan to win since 1993.

http://www.current-movie-reviews.co...rican-from-dearborn-michigan-is-new-miss-usa/
&#8220;This is historic,&#8221; Imad Hamad, regional director of the American-Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee, said. &#8220;This shows the greatness of America, how everyone can have a chance to make it.&#8221;
Strangely, Miss Fakish almost fell while walkingacross the stage in her evening gown when she tripped over the train, but she did not actually fall and managed to recover very nicely.
In her interview question, Miss Fakih was asked if she thought birth control should be paid for by health insurance, and she said yes.
Miss Oklahoma, Elizabeth Woolard, was runner-up in the beauty pageant after saying that she supports the Arizona immigration law during her interview.in since 1993.


----------



## random3434 (May 16, 2010)

I bet you are peeing your pants right now, aren't you Mr. F?




Get ready for the hate filled posts that it was rigged by the Moderate, Centrist, Mainstream Progressive Leftist Pagent Judges who were hand picked by President Obama!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 16, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> I bet you are peeing your pants right now, aren't you Mr. F?


Not at all.
Everything  is proceeding as predicted.


----------



## xsited1 (May 16, 2010)

She's Lebanese?  Does that mean she likes women?


----------



## random3434 (May 16, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you are peeing your pants right now, aren't you Mr. F?
> ...



Yes, it's all a plan by the Illuminati, to take over the Miss USA Pagent.

Candy Bergman, Sandra Bollock and Captian Kirk should be along shortly.


----------



## Kalam (May 16, 2010)

First our oil, then our towers, and now our wimmenz... will the Obammunist/Leftist-funded Muslim onslaught ever come to an end???


----------



## ekrem (May 16, 2010)

Congratlation, but there are prettier women.
I am speaking of the should upwards.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 16, 2010)

Does she die her hair? She is so dumb she must be blonde.


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Does she *die *her hair? She is so *dumb *she must be blonde.



Uh-oh.


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2010)

maine was robbed.....she was the beauty of the bunch...


----------



## JW Frogen (May 17, 2010)

Ms. Strolling, you are the beauty of the bunch.

You are true.

I love that.


----------



## Douger (May 17, 2010)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Does she die her hair? She is so dumb she must be blonde.


That would be DYE, idiot.
No chillunz B lef behine much ?


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

A sad indictment of society that people - male or female - are still judged not on the content of their character but on their physical attributes. We really should have moved past such crap by now.


----------



## JW Frogen (May 17, 2010)

Who would I rather sleep with, Martin Luther King Jr. or Beyonce?

I wonder?

Lord how I wonder?


----------



## Douger (May 17, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## editec (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> A sad indictment of society that people - male or female - are still judged not on the content of their character but on their physical attributes. We really should have moved past such crap by now.


 

Never gonna happen.

Attraction to physical beauty is hardwired into our beings.

It's not a choice we make.

The choice to be attracted to human physical beauty was made for us over tens of thousands of generations of people procreating with people (in large part) based on how they looked.

And good looks, while not always indicative of good health, definitely does tell us something about the person's potential as a mate.

AS but one example of that, people whose features are symetric (and who are therefore thought better looking) also tend to be in better health than those whose features are a symetric.

When it comes to beauty, we are mostly programmed to be seeking something approaching the median look of humankind.

There's a website someplace on the net where you can go and create the average face out of many very different faces of real live people. (I stumbled upon this site and cannot find it now)

What you find when you do this experiment is that regaerdless of how beautiful (or ugly) those real people's faces are, *the blended average face that is made from mixing their look tends to be far more pretty than any of the real faces from which they were created.*

Weird, I know, and probably counterintuitive, too, but true.

And the other thing that makes people attract to each other is smell.

We don't usually consciously realize it, but we are attracted to people based on the information we are getting about them based on the phernomes their body is giving off through sweat.

So if you've even found yourself mysteriously attracted to somebody who you thought wasn't "your type" know that something about their body chemistry your_ body chemistry_ finds appealing.

And studies has shown that the one thing they can identify to explain this is the following:

We tend to be attracted (by smell) to those people whose AUTO-DEFENCE MODES compensate for the shortcomings in our AUTODEFNSE mechansims.

In other words nature is setting us up to create progeny with* healthier auto defence chemistry* than either parent has.

That's pretty amazing, I think, and perfectly logical, too.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> Miss Fakih is of Lebanese ancestry and is the first Muslim to become Miss USA, as well as being the first lady from Michigan to win since 1993.
> 
> "Arab-American" from Dearborn, Michigan Is New Miss USA | CMR
> ...



She's really pretty, I wish her the best.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 17, 2010)

Who cares about a bunch of empty-headed, self-centered, bimbos looking to be rewarded for winning a birthing lottery?


----------



## editec (May 17, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Who cares about a bunch of empty-headed, self-centered, bimbos looking to be rewarded for winning a birthing lottery?


 
NOt me.

But I also have no reason to assume they are empty headed, self centered or bimbos.

Why do you assume that just becuase a woman is attractive she also must have all those negative attributes?

Couldn't she just be in it for the money and fame?


----------



## random3434 (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> A sad indictment of society that people - male or female - are still judged not on the content of their character but on their physical attributes. We really should have moved past such crap by now.



Yeah, you should go see this thread that some right wing nutter started on just that very topic, and the folks that agree with him!  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/117372-kagan-beauty-or-beast.html


----------



## asaratis (May 17, 2010)

I was happy to hear the first questioning judge rebuffed in the answer to his political correctness question.  Why these clowns have to inject controversial politics into a beauty pageant is beyond me, but I'm glad she slapped his Hispanic hand.  Somebody needs to explain the concepts of law and order...state's rights...citizenship...payment of taxes by citizens for the common good of all CITIZENS.


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 17, 2010)

Miss America is as American as every other Miss America has been.


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2010)

damn i only watched the last few minutes....lol...you sat thru this whole thing? lol and you dare call them stupid....


*steps on the mutts tail on the way out the door*


----------



## JW Frogen (May 17, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> damn i only watched the last few minutes....lol...you sat thru this whole thing? lol and you dare call them stupid....
> 
> 
> *steps on the mutts tail on the way out the door*



That is what I am talken about.

True and sexy.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Miss America is as American as every other Miss America has been.



Other than she wasn't born in America .But thats OK .


----------



## Zona (May 17, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> maine was robbed.....she was the beauty of the bunch...



Didnt watch the show at all, but after seeing the winner, I wish i had checked it out a little.

Wow.


----------



## Zona (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Miss America is as American as every other Miss America has been.
> ...



"Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas"


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2010)

Born in Lebanon but grew up in Queens


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2010)

fitnah....honey....i hate to break this to ya....a lot of americans werent born here....a lot of great americans werent born here...


----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2010)

a lot of mallie americans were born here....too


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> fitnah....honey....i hate to break this to ya....a lot of americans werent born here....a lot of great americans werent born here...



I know.


----------



## random3434 (May 17, 2010)

If Ms. America had been born in England or France, let's say, then moved here and became a US Citizen, do you still  think Mr. F would have started a thread on her?


----------



## blastoff (May 17, 2010)

If the 72 virgins look like her...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> If Ms. America had been born in England or France, let's say, then moved here and became a US Citizen, do you still  think Mr. F would have started a thread on her?



What does it matter what his reasoning is?


----------



## Sky Dancer (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Miss America is as American as every other Miss America has been.
> ...



Plenty of immigrants are still American citizens.  Miss USA has lived here all her life.


----------



## sarahgop (May 17, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> maine was robbed.....she was the beauty of the bunch...



maine  looked  like  anna  nicole  smith on drugs. miss  lebanon was  good  looking  but  it was the  politically  correct  choice.


----------



## Vel (May 17, 2010)

She is a beautiful girl and I wish her the best but I wonder how the Muslim community feels about this. I thought the "modesty" demanded by Islam would be in direct opposition to the swim suit competition. Does her competing in this pageant mean that she needs to watch out for male relatives intent on restoring the family honor? Will she be treated as a Mohammed cartoonist by good Muslims around the world?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 17, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> She is a beautiful girl and I wish her the best but I wonder how the Muslim community feels about this. I thought the "modesty" demanded by Islam would be in direct opposition to the swim suit competition. Does her competing in this pageant mean that she needs to watch out for male relatives intent on restoring the family honor? Will she be treated as a Mohammed cartoonist by good Muslims around the world?



She went to a Catholic school and her family celebrates elements of both the Muslim and Christian faiths.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2010)

Miss Maine ,answers Melania Trump's question regarding the racy and controversial glamour photo shoot the Miss USA 2010 contestants participated in.





Maine

WINNER
Rima Fakih of Dearborn, Mich., won the pageant at the Planet Hollywood Resort & Casino on the Las Vegas Strip after strutting confidently in an orange and gold bikini, wearing a strapless white gown that resembled a wedding dress and saying health insurance should cover birth control pills. 





Michigan
runner up
When "The Office" star Oscar Nunez posed Miss Oklahoma a question about where she stood on Arizona's SB 1070 Sunday night, the crowd erupted in boos over the intrusion of politics, Fox News reported.

"I'm a huge believer in states' rights. I think that's what's so wonderful about America," Woolard answered of the law which requires state police to stop and question possible undocumented immigrants. "So I think it's perfectly fine for Arizona to create that law."

Woolard added that she is against racial profiling.

"Looks like the Miss USA pageant didn't want to risk the wrath of the open-borders mob," wrote conservative blogger Michelle Malkin.



Read more: Miss USA: Did Arizona immigration hurt Miss Oklahoma Morgan Elizabeth Woolard in loss to Rima Fakih?





Oklahoma


----------



## Angelhair (May 17, 2010)

Strangely, Miss Fakish almost fell while walking across the stage in her evening gown when she tripped over the train, but she did not actually fall and managed to recover very nicely.

In her interview question, Miss Fakih was asked if she thought birth control should be paid for by health insurance, and she said yes.

Miss Oklahoma, Elizabeth Woolard, was runner-up in the beauty pageant after saying that she supports the Arizona immigration law during her interview

_But of course - and who asked the question? A latino - ho-hum!_


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2010)

Miss USA 2010 -- Champion Pole Dancer | TMZ.com


----------



## Political Junky (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> Miss Fakih is of Lebanese ancestry and is the first Muslim to become Miss USA, as well as being the first lady from Michigan to win since 1993.
> 
> http://www.current-movie-reviews.co...rican-from-dearborn-michigan-is-new-miss-usa/
> ...


Damn, she's drop dead gorgeous. Good for her.


----------



## Modbert (May 17, 2010)

Mr. Fitnah, you know what you did?



Rima Fakih - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Fakih grew up in Queens, New York, where she attended St. John's Preparatory School, a Catholic high school.[2]. Her family moved to Dearborn, Michigan, in 2003. Though Muslim, her family celebrates elements of both the Muslim and Christian faiths.[7][8]



Now what ever will the Islam hater do?


----------



## Modbert (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Miss USA 2010 -- Champion Pole Dancer | TMZ.com



Rima Fakih - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Fakih is a graduate of the University of MichiganDearborn with degrees in economics and business management.[6] She plans to attend law school after her year-long reign.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 17, 2010)

sarahgop said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > maine was robbed.....she was the beauty of the bunch...
> ...



Reps for you. No shit and that Lebanon muslim being elected miss America is a damn disgrace.


----------



## random3434 (May 17, 2010)

matthew said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



*look mommy, we have a new *
troll!


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> She's Lebanese?  Does that mean she likes women?


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2010)

Matthew said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Why?   Didn't she do well in the Acceptable American Religion category?


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > She is a beautiful girl and I wish her the best but I wonder how the Muslim community feels about this. I thought the "modesty" demanded by Islam would be in direct opposition to the swim suit competition. Does her competing in this pageant mean that she needs to watch out for male relatives intent on restoring the family honor? Will she be treated as a Mohammed cartoonist by good Muslims around the world?
> ...



Considering Muslims see Jesus as one of their foremost prophets, it's no wonder.


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2010)

Matthew said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Yeah!  Fucking rights!  And its a damn good thing that no ****** won it too!


----------



## candiedkisses85 (May 17, 2010)

I don't think she's THAT pretty...but pageants are strange creations.


----------



## Sarah G (May 17, 2010)

sarahgop said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > maine was robbed.....she was the beauty of the bunch...
> ...



Anna Nichole _was_ on drugs.


----------



## ekrem (May 17, 2010)

Most prettiest women are from Balkans, Ex-Yugoslavia. And Mid- to South-Italy.
Liking differs, but in general you can say that those women are natural beauties to everyone's liking.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you are peeing your pants right now, aren't you Mr. F?
> ...




Rotfllmaoomff!!  

You are actually citing a beauty pageant as proof of your conspiracy theory???????

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ekrem (May 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Most prettiest women are from Balkans, Ex-Yugoslavia. And Mid- to South-Italy.
> Liking differs, but in general you can say that those women are natural beauties to everyone's liking.



If a woman has compact/firm  Calf (anatomy) most time it means she has fleshy mid-anatomy. 
So I was told.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. She wasn't the best looking girl on this year.
2. She is boney as hell!
3. I think there was a fix made.
4. And I think Donald had something to do with it.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Most prettiest women are from Balkans, Ex-Yugoslavia. And Mid- to South-Italy.
> Liking differs, but in general you can say that those women are natural beauties to everyone's liking.



There's some truth to this. I grew up in an area with sizable Bosnian and Serbian communities... lots of beautiful girls.


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2010)

Very pretty.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Look at her boney shoulders!!!
2, I couldn't take that!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## asaratis (May 17, 2010)

I was pleased with her answer.  State's rights prevail.  Screw the Federal Government.


----------



## William Joyce (May 17, 2010)

A Lebanese woman is probably the closest thing to white of any person who isn't definitely white.

I guess what I'm trying to say is, I'd Tap That.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Very pretty.



Oh yeah.


----------



## William Joyce (May 17, 2010)




----------



## asaratis (May 17, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. She wasn't the best looking girl on this year.
> ...


We really don't give a shit what you think!


----------



## jillian (May 17, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> I bet you are peeing your pants right now, aren't you Mr. F?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you left out ZOG puppets.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry bout that,




asaratis wrote:

"We really don't give a shit what you think!"



1. Well you should because it will come out this was fixed, and I will be there saying, "I told you so"
2. Way too boney to be a Miss America!
3. We have standards!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## AmericanFirst (May 17, 2010)

I guess the fact that she is an illegal alien, oops I mean undocumented for those politically correct fools, means anything? Or that when pulled over by the police on a traffic stop she gave the wrong address to hide the fact that she did not have drivers licence while driving?


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2010)

AmericanFirst said:


> I guess the fact that she is an illegal alien, oops I mean undocumented for those politically correct fools, means anything? Or that when pulled over by the police on a traffic stop she gave the wrong address to hide the fact that she did not have drivers licence while driving?


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry bout that,






AmericanFirst said:


> I guess the fact that she is an illegal alien, oops I mean undocumented for those politically correct fools, means anything? Or that when pulled over by the police on a traffic stop she gave the wrong address to hide the fact that she did not have drivers licence while driving?






1. So there is some poop on this soon to be booted Miss America?
2. Can you source it for me/us?
3. I like the way it sounds,....
4. And will *The Donald* do whats right for the *TITLE*???
5. I know that *The Donald* just threw the muslims a bone, but did he have to throw us all a boney muslim girl too?


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## rdean (May 17, 2010)

I wonder if she is a Democrat?  

Think she would receive a warm welcome from all the other Muslims  in the Republican Party, the party of inclusion and diversity?


----------



## Political Junky (May 17, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Look at her boney shoulders!!!
> ...


You're living in the wrong century. Zaftig women don't win beauty pageants in recent history.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Refer to the first picture of the OP, her shoulder bone could put a mans eye out!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Kalam (May 17, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. What's up with your posting style?
2. Most people seem satisfied with posting in normal paragraph form. 
3. Why do you use one handle as your username and sign your posts with another?

Regards,
EbeneezerBojanglesGuildencrantz


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 17, 2010)

There are some hurt people round here.


----------



## Kevin Adams (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> Miss Fakih is of Lebanese ancestry and is the first Muslim to become Miss USA, as well as being the first lady from Michigan to win since 1993.




Huh! there entire farce that is a beauty pageant has no legitimacy in Truth. The standard of attractiveness are artificial, and the contest TELLS YOU what is attractive, just as society brainwashes you into believing that certain women are attractive.

The Truth is that natural attraction is based on the HEALTH of the individual, NOT the appearance. Like "elite" dog shows, the contestants on these pageants are often un-healthy and poor examples of practical and mentally-functioning individuals.

The race of the female should be 100% irrelevant in a consideration of what is attractive. The racsist nature of society compels the pageant to make country/state and race entries, rather than height or other classes.


----------



## Angelhair (May 17, 2010)

_Why did the judge Oscar Nunez ask the Miss USA contestant the AZ law question???????? She answered it honestly and did it cause her the title?  Hmmmmmmmmmmm._


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry bout that,






Kalam said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...






1. You forgot to ask about the "Sorry bout that".
2. Its just my sig, I hope it doesn't irrate you too very much,......
3. Its what I do.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 17, 2010)

Sorry bout that,





Kevin Adams said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> ...





1. Sure I agree, its about a radiant health that should win these *Titles*!!!
2. Pretty smile, pretty hair, grace, nice legs, goals in life that make others aspire to them.
3. She won because she was a muslim tooth pick!
4. And *The Donald* wanted to do something *Political Correct*!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## GHook93 (May 17, 2010)

Come on now she is smoking hot and deserved it! Top to bottom not an ounce of fat and check out those abs, she has a fricking 6-pack. 










ekrem said:


> Congratlation, but there are prettier women.
> I am speaking of the should upwards.


----------



## CanIGetA... (May 17, 2010)

America has a lot of different ethnic groups which means we have a lot of pretty people from different ethnic groups. But I think beauty pageants promote a very narrow view of women's attractiveness.


----------



## ekrem (May 18, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Come on now she is smoking hot and deserved it! Top to bottom not an ounce of fat and check out those abs, she has a fricking 6-pack.
> (...)



Everyone has 6-8 pack. Even the most fattest people. 
It just depends on your overall fat level to see those muscles. 
Woman Fat that is located downwards the waist (feet and ass) is healthy for women according to Oxford University researchers. 


> 'There is "good" fat and "bad" fat - just like there is good and bad cholesterol.
> 
> The cells in lower body fat work differently from the cells in upper body fat.'
> 
> Read more: Having a big bottom is good for your health | Mail Online


Having a big bottom is good for your health | Mail Online

Given, that there is no local fat-burning and a woman having a 6-8 pack will also have low fat levels waist-downwards, we can maybe say that from a men's perspective the women's with fat are to be chosen over that one's with 6-8 pack.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (May 18, 2010)

nope



Echo Zulu said:


> If Ms. America had been born in England or France, let's say, then moved here and became a US Citizen, do you still  think Mr. F would have started a thread on her?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 18, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> Miss Fakih is of Lebanese ancestry and is the first Muslim to become Miss USA, as well as being the first lady from Michigan to win since 1993.
> 
> "Arab-American" from Dearborn, Michigan Is New Miss USA | CMR
> ...



Middle Eastern women are quite beautiful.  How will the muslim community react to her posing half naked, parading around in a bikini and posing in lingerie....I bet there is a fatwah calling for her death by some whacko imam in the ME.


----------



## GHook93 (May 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> ...



I think its safe to say we can call her an American (no need to label her as an Arab-American)!


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

Your jumping the gun here gang.  Just wait til the Playboy video comes out.  Then we can judge the true skills and intelligence levels.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

Already a story about a stripping contest on a radio station with photos.  See where this is going?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 18, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> _Why did the judge Oscar Nunez ask the Miss USA contestant the AZ law question???????? She answered it honestly and did it cause her the title?  Hmmmmmmmmmmm._



No I think the fix was in for the muslum girl from the beginning.


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2010)

A muslim won the Miss USA..............this is fucking great.  God Bless the U.S.A!


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> ...



In all my travels, I have found that middle eastern women are either stunning or just yuck.  No in betweens in my opinion...physically.  This is a fine example of ...wow.


----------



## Political Junky (May 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Already a story about a stripping contest on a radio station with photos.  See where this is going?


Good luck with that. She didn't remove her clothing.


----------



## Liability (May 18, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> She's Lebanese?  Does that mean she likes women?



She's a lipstick Lebanese.


----------



## Vel (May 18, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> ...




That's what I was wondering. I would think the bikini and Islam don't mix.


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 18, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Sorry mon, but, dem bones, dem bones, dem, holocaust bones.
2. Big turn off for this mon!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Already a story about a stripping contest on a radio station with photos.  See where this is going?
> ...



Remember how they defended prejean?  lol


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2010)

Liability said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > She's Lebanese?  Does that mean she likes women?
> ...



I think you misunderstood what lebanese means....it means she is a thespian.


----------



## random3434 (May 18, 2010)

Zona said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



*You mean her?*


----------



## Samson (May 18, 2010)

Zona said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



"Rima Fakih" is her _name_?





Erm...........

How do you pronounce that?


----------



## immto (May 18, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> Miss Fakih is of Lebanese ancestry and is the first Muslim to become Miss USA, as well as being the first lady from Michigan to win since 1993.
> 
> "Arab-American" from Dearborn, Michigan Is New Miss USA | CMR
> ...



She got passed over because of the Arizona question, it's Carrie Prejean all over again.


----------



## George Costanza (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> A sad indictment of society that people - male or female - are still judged not on the content of their character but on their physical attributes. We really should have moved past such crap by now.



I agree.  Still in all, it doesn't look like she has much of a rack there . . .


----------



## Sheldon (May 18, 2010)

Kevin Adams said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Rima Fakih of Dearborn Michigan was crowned Miss USA tonight in Las Vegas, which shows how far this country has come since September 11, 2001.
> ...





1. Anybody that capitalizes the truth is either teetering on delusion, or is parodying delusion.

2. We judge physical health on appearance. So the premise of your second paragraph is a fail.

3. Females are not a race.

4. Now you know The Truth.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 18, 2010)

I was reading news that she supports terrorist. She needs to give the crown back.


----------



## jeffrockit (May 18, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Come on now she is smoking hot and deserved it! Top to bottom not an ounce of fat and check out those abs, she has a fricking 6-pack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And she is funded by terrorists to boot, what more could you want in a Miss America winner?
Confirmed: Islamic Terrorist Financed Miss USA Contestant


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 18, 2010)

jeffrockit said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now she is smoking hot and deserved it! Top to bottom not an ounce of fat and check out those abs, she has a fricking 6-pack.
> ...




This is why I oppose her. Most muslim hate anyone that is not muslim, period.


----------



## Kalam (May 18, 2010)

Matthew said:


> I was reading news that she supports terrorist.



Duh, she's a Muslim. She's probably planning to turn her crown into some sort of bomb as we speak. She and the rest of her kind should be deported immediately - Jesus is Lord


----------



## Kalam (May 18, 2010)

> Hi, you have received 1 reputation points from Matthew.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



I guess the avatar and signature didn't quite give it away.


----------



## Kalam (May 18, 2010)

jeffrockit said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now she is smoking hot and deserved it! Top to bottom not an ounce of fat and check out those abs, she has a fricking 6-pack.
> ...



Lots of girls like Hizbullah.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

Mrs. America is from Michigan?????

Okay.

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 18, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > A sad indictment of society that people - male or female - are still judged not on the content of their character but on their physical attributes. We really should have moved past such crap by now.
> ...



Yeah...real flat chested...that one is....


----------



## jeffrockit (May 19, 2010)

Kalam said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



The hypocrisy would be almost laughable if it were not so sad. Women that support groups that degrade, and oppress women.


----------



## Kalam (May 19, 2010)

jeffrockit said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > jeffrockit said:
> ...


Assumptions are dangerous.
_
After clearing a checkpoint with armed guards, I visited Al Manar's high tech offices. The state of the art facilities included an extensive video archives/library, modern recording studios, sound booths and edit bays. In the Green Room I spoke to Sheikh Khoury Noor Ad Dine of the Hezbollah Political Council. He denied that the TV station committed atrocities or waged war on civilians. In fact, a large percentage of Al Manar employees are female. "Hezbollah differs from many Islamic groups in our treatment of women. We believe women have the ability like men to participate in all parts of life."

From its founding in the 1980s, Hezbollah women have headed education, medical and social service organizations. Most recently Hezbollah nominated several women to run in the Lebanese elections. It named Wafa Hoteit as a chief of Al Noor Radio (also recently bombed), and promoted 37-year-old Rima Fakhry to its highest ruling body, the Hezbollah Political Council. Part of Fakhry's duties include interpreting Islamic feminism in Sharia law for the Committee for Political Analysis._

Free speech marked for death​


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 19, 2010)

Kalam said:


> > Hi, you have received 1 reputation points from Matthew.
> > Reputation was given for this post.
> >
> > Comment:
> ...



Hey  you have seen the sword  cut the  other way


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 19, 2010)

what kind of world do we live in where at beauty pageants looks are judged.

won't somebody think of the children.


----------



## rdean (May 19, 2010)

I think she's pretty.  And, her "talent" was pole dancing.  No silly, not for "Poland", "Pole", as in long, hard tube.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2010)

I read today that her home town in Lebanon is extremely brought of her, but your Islamofacist brothers in Hezbollah are very upset and are threatening a fatwa on her. I believe they also had issues of her winning the pole dancing competion (which only makes me admire her more) and the fact that she went to a Catholic highschool!

Face it Kalam, this more of an All American Beauty-Queen winning Miss USA and not an Arab-Muslim winning!

I think this story is well overblown and I'm shocked how many people including the Turkish Whore who want to take this away from her, when she so clearly deserved it!



Kalam said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2010)

This only makes me admire this all American Girl even more!



rdean said:


> I think she's pretty.  And, her "talent" was pole dancing.  No silly, not for "Poland", "Pole", as in long, hard tube.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2010)

jeffrockit said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on now she is smoking hot and deserved it! Top to bottom not an ounce of fat and check out those abs, she has a fricking 6-pack.
> ...



That's rubbish! The source used is making blank assertions with no proof whatsoever. In fact there are fatwas agaisnt her and she went to a Catholic Highschool. Supporters of radical Islam don't win pole dancing competitions!


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Ya gotta admire any woman (conservative, Lebanese, lipstick Lebanese, thespian or even liberal) who has nipples in the shape of stars.


----------



## Kalam (May 19, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> I read today that her home town in Lebanon is extremely brought of her, but your Islamofacist brothers in Hezbollah are very upset and are threatening a fatwa on her. I believe they also had issues of her winning the pole dancing competion (which only makes me admire her more) and the fact that she went to a Catholic highschool!


Are you aware of what a "fatwa" is? Few here are. 

Hizbullah's statement:
_"The criteria through which we evaluate women are different from those of the West."_​
Hizbullah aren't my brothers. They're Shi'ites and claim to model themselves after Iran.



GHook93 said:


> Face it Kalam, this more of an All American Beauty-Queen winning Miss USA and not an Arab-Muslim winning!


Nobody said it was. Her beliefs and actions are clearly deviant, though I suspect they're the result of unfamiliarity with Islam, not willful heresy. I don't consider her representative of Muslims or her win any sort of victory for the Ummah; judging women purely by their physical characteristics is contrary to the values of Islam. As I said, she's pretty, but as far as I know that's the extent of her positive attributes.


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Are you aware of what a "fatwa" is? Few here are.



It's an Arabic order, commonly given by Immans and commonly given to mark someone for death!



Kalam said:


> Hizbullah aren't my brothers. They're Shi'ites and claim to model themselves after Iran.


They are Islamofacist. They hate America and the West. They are against women's right. They desire a 2nd Holocaust! I say you have a lot in common with them!



Kalam said:


> Nobody said it was. Her beliefs and actions are clearly deviant, though I suspect they're the result of unfamiliarity with Islam, not willful heresy. I don't consider her representative of Muslims or her win any sort of victory for the Ummah; judging women purely by their physical characteristics is contrary to the values of Islam. As I said, she's pretty, but as far as I know that's the extent of her positive attributes.


That is because she does a better job of representing all American Girls then she does Arabs or Middle Easterns! 

And why not give her the benefit of the doubt, you are so quick to label her as nothing but a pretty face. I think that is typical amongst Islamofacist like yourself, no?


----------



## chesswarsnow (May 19, 2010)

Sorry bout that,






George Costanza said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > A sad indictment of society that people - male or female - are still judged not on the content of their character but on their physical attributes. We really should have moved past such crap by now.
> ...





1. Hey George, my comment on the *Holocaust bones* in no way was meant to demean the Jewish Holocaust.
2. I have a long standing love toward the Jewish people, and hate that The Jews were murdered the way they were.
3. Just ranting on this *Politically Correct* win for this muslim gal.
4. I wish it wasn't how it is, but it is, I can't change the fact, *The Donald* had a hand in her selection, a poor chocie, she was way to starved, bones poking out are not sexy.
5. Anyways, just wanted to clear that up.
6. And I agree, her set is very lacking, and do play a major part in selecting a winner for this title, in my book, its, *No Tits, No Title*!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## jeffrockit (May 20, 2010)

Kalam said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Not an assumption, just fact. And I quote:
"After interviewing Hezbollah women activists in the 1990s, Maria Holt wrote: "In the view of the women of Hizballah, women are accorded a strong role in society. They are permitted to acquire education, to work, to become leaders, and to have a political input. At the same time, however, a woman must not attempt to usurp the position of men in the society." In Hizballah, "women are still excluded from the centers of power and accorded a status secondary to that of men." (Holt, pp. 187, 189)
threewayfight: Further thoughts on Hezbollah

And still more "assumptions":
Since When Is Iran a Champion for Women&#8217;s Rights? | Middle East Affairs Information Center | Analysis, Downloads and In depth information on Middle East Affairs, Israel and Islam


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

The most shocking thing about the new  Miss USA is *not* that she's of Arabic descent.

No no.


The MOST shocking thing about her is that she's the first Arab beauty contestant anywhere on the planet who doesn't look better in a burkha.


----------



## Zona (May 20, 2010)

I love the fact that a muslim won the Miss USA!  Go America!


----------



## Liability (May 20, 2010)

Arab contestants in the Miss Saudi Arabia swimsuit competition!






Wowza!


----------



## Kalam (May 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Are you aware of what a "fatwa" is? Few here are.
> ...


Nope. A fatwa is a religious edict that can be issued by any scholar concerning any subject. 

IslamOnline.net - Living Shari`ah - 10+ Fatwas Series

How many "marks of assassination" do you see? 



GHook93 said:


> They are Islamofacist. They hate America and the West. They are against women's right. They desire a 2nd Holocaust! I say you have a lot in common with them!


_GHook: Live fast - Troll hard._ 



Kalam said:


> That is because she does a better job of representing all American Girls then she does Arabs or Middle Easterns!
> 
> And why not give her the benefit of the doubt, you are so quick to label her as nothing but a pretty face. I think that is typical amongst Islamofacist like yourself, no?


"As far as I know..." 

I made no assumptions. An absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.


----------



## Samson (May 20, 2010)

Samson said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



Ream a Fucky?


----------



## Amanda (May 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> I love the fact that a muslim won the Miss USA!  Go America!



I just don't understand that. I don't care if she's a Muslim, a Hindu, or a Druid. She didn't win because of that, or in spite of that. It's completely unrelated to why she won, so being all excited about it seems to be missing the point.


----------



## GHook93 (May 20, 2010)

Zona said:


> I love the fact that a muslim won the Miss USA!  Go America!



You do realize she went to a Catholic Highschool!


----------



## Zona (May 21, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I love the fact that a muslim won the Miss USA!  Go America!
> ...



I keep reading how much righty's hate this fact, so of course I think its great.  I could care less what religion she is, but I enjoy the fact that it irks certain people.  

That woman is stunning no matter what religion she is.  Her being a Muslim is a bonus to me.  SHE WON BECAUSE SHE MET THE CRITERIA BETTER THAN ANYONE ELSE IN THAT COMPITION.  Religion aside.


----------



## Zona (May 21, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > I love the fact that a muslim won the Miss USA!  Go America!
> ...



So was Obama, but you guys keep saying he is a Muslim.


----------



## Liability (May 21, 2010)

Zona said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Miss USA WENT to a Catholic Highschool

IdiotZONA replie, so WAS Obama.

But putting Zona's functional illiteracy aside, let's just correct her misstatement.

Wrong.

Young Barack went to a Catholic school, but not a high school, of course, for his first three years of schooling BEFORE going to study in a MUSLIM school overseas.

Upon coming "back" to Hawaii, young Mr. Obama went to a PRIVATE school -- a college prep institution -- until graduating high school.

Someday, Zona, you really should try getting facts straight before spouting off to re-confirm what a moron you are.


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 18, 2014)

This was a real modern geo-political achievement, especially for our age of media consumerism.

After 9/11, it seemed that the everyday American was compelled to look at any male with brown skin living in the USA with suspicion.  It was insane.

The election of Barack Obama was another achievement in this realm.


Something has to be put back into joint for America to feel like an immigration-profitable nation again.


----------



## n0spam4me (Aug 20, 2014)

JW Frogen said:


> Who would I rather sleep with, Martin Luther King Jr. or Beyonce?
> 
> I wonder?
> 
> Lord how I wonder?



now that is SICK!


----------

